#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<duende> hola... alguien tiene problrmas para ver videos en 11.04??
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-07
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<apolonia> pueden ayudar conexiones gnacktrack
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-08
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! http://bit.ly/aY9AIY
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-05-02
<venerable13> Hola, después de un error de instalación con teamviewer.deb no puedo abrir chrome, synaptics y una gran cantidad de programas, una solución por favor? No puedo escribir la consola tampoco
<venerable13> alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
